# Curious on the Cost of Living



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

What to know the cost of living in Mexico or Vietnam or China. Here's and interesting site - Numbeo - The largest Free Internet Database about Cost of Living, Housing Indicators and many other informations about cities and countries!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

>>>> Coke/Pepsi (0.33 liter bottle) in Istanbul costs 1.50YTL

Take some fancy conversions to figure that one out


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Some interesting stuff. If I read correctly, cost of living in Monterrey is higher than GDL which is higher than DF.
Also, it shows CPI in San Jose, Costa Rica & Panama City, Panama high than Monterrey.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> Some interesting stuff. If I read correctly, cost of living in Monterrey is higher than GDL which is higher than DF.


Yet another good reason for living in La Gran Manzana Mexicana!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> Yet another good reason for living in La Gran Manzana Mexicana!


That and it is dry!

Earthquakes possible but little chance of significant storm surge.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

*Suggested Reading*



conklinwh said:


> That and it is dry!
> 
> Earthquakes possible but little chance of significant storm surge.


The Historic Center, and other areas of Mexico City have had periodic inundations during the centuries. Huge tunnels have been bored through the surrounding mountains and massive pumps work to drain the valley. This is necessary as the valley has no natural drainage outlet.

We have an amiga, native of Mexico City, who once gave us a walking tour and she showed us the level markers of floods within her memory.

Suggested reading.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> What to know the cost of living in Mexico or Vietnam or China. Here's and interesting site - Numbeo - The largest Free Internet Database about Cost of Living, Housing Indicators and many other informations about cities and countries!


Another good one....Google Expatistan. Direct comparisons on costs between two cities.


----------

